# Twin Towers



## AceN (Apr 24, 2007)

*Ritz Carlton Hotel - Mega Kuningan, Jakarta, Indonesia*


----------



## Prince Victor (Feb 22, 2007)

These pictures look wonderful and good images! Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2003)

*Tel Aviv, Tzameret towers.*


----------



## Plasticman (Mar 1, 2006)

Here are my favorite "local" twins. The King and Queen Towers located north of Atlanta on the I-285 Loop near I-75. Standing 35 floors and over 550 feet tall each.

Daytime











At Sunrise










At night


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Tzameret Towers aren't twins, they are triplets with the third one just recently built.


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

*Twin Towers (Peoria, IL)*

 " These are, some, (online) photos of My hometown's, beloved, 29-story *" Twin Towers Place " in* (Downtown) *Peoria (IL)!* "










(recent photos, _ WITH _adjacent 16-story, *Becker Bldg.* addition)​







(above and lower right photo(s) by local photographers)








(below photos, _WITH_ adjacent 16-story, *Becker Bldg. * addition) AND *Twin Towers *at night in (Downtown) Peoria.... 










(partial image, below, of Downtown Peoria at night)








​


----------



## Mr.Burn (Feb 6, 2007)

In tijuana mexico. Grand hotel tijuana


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

redspork02 said:


> *Los Angeles' Century Plaza Twin Towers*
> 44 - Stories tall


 *These are, still, My favorite towers in L.A. * designed by the same architect (Minoru Yamasaki) who designed NYC's, beloved, " World Trade Center. Ironically, Hollywood loves destroying These towers in disaster movies.


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Almost done with the second one.


----------



## jak3m (Aug 1, 2007)

Petronas without a doubt


----------



## pau-chin (Jan 27, 2007)

*panorama city - bratislava - twin towers* 
completed 2011


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Lippo.


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

mdiederi said:


> Almost done with the second one.


 Where are those towers ? The cladding look great and very original.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

de Hoge Heren in Rotterdam, also nicknamed the coffins. 



























pics from Jan


----------



## jak3m (Aug 1, 2007)

pierretoulouse said:


> Where are those towers ? The cladding look great and very original.


Wynn resort and casino, Las Vegas


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

kay: Thanks.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

i love the deustche bank and the petronas towers!!!


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

Beware said:


> *These are, still, My favorite towers in L.A. * designed by the same architect (Minoru Yamasaki) who designed NYC's, beloved, " World Trade Center. Ironically, Hollywood loves destroying These towers in disaster movies.


ive never seen these distroyed in any movies now for the us bank tower thats a diffrent story


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

The Petronas Twin Towers with no doubt. They make the biggest impression in the night.


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

These are the twin towers under construction in Birmingham in the UK.


----------

